# What's the General Forum for?



## bi0boy (Jan 22, 2009)

Given that most threads here could fit in other forums, and sometimes some of them get randomly moved to the other forums, but others don't, what should actually by posted here?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 22, 2009)

general stuff


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2009)

stuff, generally.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> what should actually by posted here?



Your mother's maiden name and your bank details.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

"Dicking about".  Often a mod in a dedicated forum will say "save the dicking about for the general forum".


----------



## radiohead (Jan 22, 2009)

stuff of general interest and not specific interest

if a question concerns the majority, then i'd stick it here

otherwise random trash threads


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> stuff, generally.



yep, and lulz generally


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 22, 2009)

things


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 22, 2009)

radiohead said:


> stuff of general interest and not specific interest



Genuine general interest stuff will often get moved to a different forum where it will "not vanish and get more attention".

That leaves crap threads, occasional copycat thread orgies and last in competitions.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2009)

stuff


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> "Dicking about".  Often a mod in a dedicated forum will say "save the dicking about for the general forum".



You must frequent different fora than me. I don't remember Mrs M ever saying that 

General is good for when you're not sure where a thread belongs. Put it here and a mod will move it if necessary


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 22, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> Genuine general interest stuff will often get moved to a different forum where it will "not vanish and get more attention".
> 
> That leaves crap threads, occasional copycat thread orgies and last in competitions.



you're wrong. not everything that doesn't fit a sub-forum is just pissing about


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2009)

You get given a list when you become a mod. It's very detailed and thorough. It's also secret.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> "Dicking about".



And ripping the pee out of Madusa.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 22, 2009)

Firky's Playground.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2009)

It's fror trev. He hasn't worked out what the other forums mean yet.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2009)

geminisnake said:


> You must frequent different fora than me. I don't remember Mrs M ever saying that


No, you're quite right.  Mrs M doesn't say that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

geminisnake said:


> You must frequent different fora than me. I don't remember Mrs M ever saying that
> 
> General is good for when you're not sure where a thread belongs. Put it here and a mod will move it if necessary



Mrs M doesn't *do* warnings. Nor does Fridgemagnet. We're talking the Rod, Jane and Freddy mods here.


----------



## claphamboy (Jan 22, 2009)

FridgeMagnet said:


> things





marty21 said:


> stuff



Both wrong! 

It's for *GENERAL* things & stuff.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 22, 2009)

Crispy said:


> You get given a list when you become a mod. It's very detailed and thorough. It's also secret.



Then consider this post a formal FOI request, we have a right to know.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 22, 2009)

It's where you practice your derailing skills...


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> Given that most threads here could fit in other forums, and sometimes some of them get randomly moved to the other forums, but others don't, what should actually by posted here?


Threads don't get 'randomly' moved.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought it was for high ranking military personnel and have been silently fuming that there is no Major or Colonel or Brigadier forums.


----------



## Passdout (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2009)

Sports forum- for sports.

Drugs forum- for drugs.

General forum... you get the drift.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Threads don't get 'randomly' moved.



It's just I often see threads which I think could be in another forum but are not moved, whereas sometimes they are and I'm not quite sure why? Occasionally I think it can spoil the discussion a wee bit when threads get moved out of general, but I guess it can improve it sometimes too.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 22, 2009)

More people read the general forum so i guess thats why


----------



## scumbalina (Jan 22, 2009)

Where would this thread have gone if there wasn't a General forum, huh?


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 22, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> It's just I often see threads which I think could be in another forum but are not moved, whereas sometimes they are and I'm not quite sure why? Occasionally I think it can spoil the discussion a wee bit when threads get moved out of general, but I guess it can improve it sometimes too.



you're quite dull.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 22, 2009)

scumbalina said:


> Where would this thread have gone if there wasn't a General forum, huh?



Feedback of course, but no one goes there much on account of the deficiency of smilies.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

scumbalina said:


> Where would this thread have gone if there wasn't a General forum, huh?



The question in the op wouldn't exist without a general forum, dum-dum.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> It's just I often see threads which I think could be in another forum but are not moved, whereas sometimes they are and I'm not quite sure why? Occasionally I think it can spoil the discussion a wee bit when threads get moved out of general, but I guess it can improve it sometimes too.


Every fifth thread gets to go on the Mystery Moving Wheel O'Mystery, and gets randomly distributed to whatever forum comes up.

As for the 'there's more discussion in the general forum' argument, a quick click on 'new posts' reveals that just six out of the currently active 40 results are in that forum.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Every fifth thread gets to go on the Mystery Moving Wheel O'Mystery, and gets randomly distributed to whatever forum comes up.
> 
> As for the 'there's more discussion in the general forum' argument, a quick click on 'new posts' reveals that just six out of the currently active 40 results are in that forum.



OOh 'The wheel of wrong forum' very 



Anyway shouldn't this thread be in feedback


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 22, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> you're quite dull.



That's like Pig Champion calling someone fat


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2009)

trevhagl said:


> That's like Pig Champion calling someone fat



Awesome trev,

*F.U.C.K.I.N.G. A.W.E.S.O.M.E.*


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

And the magic wheel it takes us to....







*Scotland!*


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 22, 2009)

*Around the board in 80 days *

Fuckin wicked.

I love the Eds sense of humour when it's applied towards dumb questions

Where are we going next


----------



## Passdout (Jan 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Every fifth thread gets to go on the Mystery Moving Wheel O'Mystery, and gets randomly distributed to whatever forum comes up.


Wicked idea. How about once they reach nobbin and sobbin they collect £200? We could call it Moanopoly.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

*punches in numbers*

... Hopefully not the Compendium of kerr-azzzy conspiracies!


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

It's just having a little potter around in the shed at the moment before continuing its tour.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

LMAO! 

Better pick some herbs before it is sky-bound once more...


----------



## obanite (Jan 22, 2009)

<steals the shovel>


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Better pick some herbs before it is sky-bound once more...


You'll have to speak up. I can't hear you in here.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

Good evening New York!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Good evening New York!



  @ this thread moving from forum to forum.


----------



## Passdout (Jan 22, 2009)

editor said:


> Good evening New York!


Haha  

I hope Obanite brings the shovel


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ooh look:






It's Madusa's worstest UK national landmark!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 22, 2009)

It's all gone a bit John Gotti

It's certainly going to all the coldest places first. At least in Scotland we had a brightly burning body to keep us warm.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> And ripping the pee out of Madusa.



this pretty much


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 22, 2009)

@ ed


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 22, 2009)

Many happy returns, thread!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 22, 2009)

Which forum is this gonna be in next?

I'm going for P&P.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

Awright Brummies!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 22, 2009)

Hooray!!!!

It's reached the Midlands!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2009)

it's for boning yer mum


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 22, 2009)

Lulz 

Put it in one of the politics forums next!


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

It's back in the shed!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 22, 2009)

Me thinks ninja has hacked the eds login

We'll soon know when the poll appears


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2009)

Off for a haircut.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 22, 2009)

Can we stop by the recycle i need some skins


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 22, 2009)

friedaweed said:


> Can we stop by the recycle i need some skins



That's drugs shirley!

You recycle skins? That's cheap man


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> it's for boning yer mum


 Oh, it's alright for you to say it


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2009)

Threads and dreads now?  What's everyone wearing then?


----------



## Passdout (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Threads and dreads now?  What's everyone wearing then?


Probably wont be here long enough to find out


----------



## Madusa (Jan 22, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> And ripping the pee out of Madusa.





strung_out said:


> this pretty much



Keep it up, dorks.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2009)

you're such a noop


----------



## Maggot (Jan 22, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Threads and dreads now?  What's everyone wearing then?


just a smile.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome thread


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2009)

Maggot said:


> just a smile.



Suits you.  You might want to switch the central heating on though.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Rugger anyone?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2009)

How did Andy Murray do today?


----------



## radiohead (Jan 23, 2009)

oh the other guy pulled out in the first set 'cos of a ruptured spleen


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it Winterval yet?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay!  Happy Winterval to one and all!


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2009)

Woooargh. This thread is _getting high._


----------



## Maggot (Jan 23, 2009)

High man.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 23, 2009)

editor said:


> Woooargh. This thread is _getting high._



this is one of the best threads around. 


lol@ the tags


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 23, 2009)

What.

The.

?


----------



## Goatherd (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone I likes drugs.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2009)

Drugs are bad.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2009)

Science is better.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 23, 2009)

What is the core heat of the sun?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 23, 2009)

science blows. 

still


----------



## moomoo (Jan 23, 2009)

*Waves at all the geeky posters*


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> What is the core heat of the sun?


really fucking hot


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> really fucking hot



Porn heat then?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 23, 2009)

Red hot wet and horny for your kuiper belt object


----------



## fogbat (Jan 23, 2009)

I heart this thread


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2009)

That was probably my first post in /science. This thread is taking me places I never thought I'd go!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2009)

At what point does it visit the supersecret forums? 

Fogbat posting, btw


----------



## povmcdov (Jan 24, 2009)

The Science forum is not to be trifled with


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2009)

Biggin it up inna techno stylee!






Way!


----------



## radiohead (Jan 24, 2009)

this thread is really good, but if it were to get archived, it would just look retarded 

luvinitliekdis


----------



## pk (Jan 24, 2009)

I remember when all this was either general forum, music forum or drugs forum.

I think even the footy forum didn't exist.

That was it, no bin, no bullshit.

*sighs*


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 24, 2009)

Where are they holding Glastonbury this year?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 24, 2009)

heh heh


----------



## paolo (Jan 24, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Where are they holding Glastonbury this year?



Where they've always held it. A village called Pilton, near Shepton Mallet. 

(hello thread! Thanks for popping in!)


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2009)

Play up City!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 24, 2009)

This thread delivers


----------



## Flashman (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2009)

good game from west ham.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2009)

dave


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 24, 2009)

* This thread supports the campaign for seperate Football / Other Sports fora.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 24, 2009)

This stoner doesn't.


dave


----------



## mango5 (Jan 25, 2009)

Self-recycling thread seeks attention for maximum efficiency.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a porsche they don't want. 

I can pick up from Brixton.


----------



## keybored (Jan 26, 2009)

Here be BEASTIES.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Lovely recipe*

Today recipe is from celtnet.org.uk

Winter Vegetable Casserole with Cider and Pears. Yum.

http://www.celtnet.org.uk/recipes/m...d=misc-winter-vegetable-casserole-cider-pears


----------



## colacubes (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## moose (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2009)

I think we should knit this thread some socks


----------



## aqua (Jan 26, 2009)

it would like that I think


----------



## moose (Jan 27, 2009)

I've made it some butties for the journey.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## quimcunx (Feb 9, 2009)

What is Vienna station like then?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 9, 2009)

For sale: Lawnmower. 

It cant mow any more.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 9, 2009)

offered:
one urbanite.
must shift quickly as this thread is keeping them awake due to my cackling.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 9, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Drugs are bad.





Crispy said:


> Science is better.



Work and learnings are better still


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 9, 2009)

hurrah for whoever moved this when i asked 

i wish it was that easy...

me- take me out tonight

them- takes me out 

thanks whoever moved it, i owe you something, alcohol or something similar


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 9, 2009)

it was me


----------



## Gromit (Feb 9, 2009)

Giz us a job?

Skills include:
Browsing the Internet for lolcats
Walking around with a piece of paper in my hand
Sleeping with my eyes open
Delegating all my work but taking all the credit
Shouting at meetings so that it looks like I've made lots of important points. So important and clever that no one else has a hope of understanding them.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2009)

Yo!


----------



## ajk (Feb 11, 2009)

Nintendos are pony.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2009)

ponies are sega


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

Can you eat a stew and play with wii fit at the same time?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 11, 2009)

Oooh. this is the perfect thread for cross forum stuff. Have I missed the relationships bit? I'd like to play my NINTENDO wii but the bloke is currently smashing through MGS4 on the really really hard level to get the really really serious animal at the end. Should we argue?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## MightyAphrodite (Apr 28, 2009)

Yay!!!!!!!! 

I <3 this thread.


----------



## Sootysoots (Apr 28, 2009)

Doesn't everyone use 'New Posts'?


----------



## Riklet (Apr 28, 2009)

For lulz and insights 

for ever and ever

aahhhhhhhh-----


----------



## trevhagl (Apr 28, 2009)

I guess as most people view the general forum yer gonna get more answers/replies/arguments so thats why people post there


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2009)

I am geekily excited by the fact that owing to its turbulent history, this thread has tags *even though it is in the General Forum*!

Woot!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2010)

*looks around at new surroundings


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2010)

------------------

---

----------------------------------------

----------------------


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 2, 2010)




----------

